# Hosting Server from Zer0



## SpirosAnon (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello there,

[Small Intro]
Ι own about 6 websites. I'm now hosting them in a Greek Hosting Company (it uses FreeBSD) but the problem is that I don't have full control over them. Like I can not install SSL certificates, etc.

[Idea]
I was thinking of making my own "hosting" server. The concerns I have are for security and building a full system (mailServer, webServer, DNS server) all in one VPS.

The idea is to jail every website (database+html docs + webmail via roundcube) and put each one "sub-server" (DNS server + mail server) in a jail on it's own.

The VPS I would use is a 10$/mo server with 1GB memory - 1 core - 30GB SSD - 2TB transfer.

Is something like that possible or I want so much for too little? Should I try something like that? What is your opinion?

P.S.: sorry for my English.


----------



## Tabs (Feb 8, 2016)

I think it would run, I guess it depends on how much traffic you get and how important availability is to you?

It would be a good learning exercise for sure


----------



## gkontos (Feb 8, 2016)

It is definitely doable, I have done the same in the past with 2GB of RAM. Of course, you need to understand that you will have many single point of failures.


----------



## SpirosAnon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a domain for testing purposes of course. I am not in a hurry as I paid for another year of hosting but I want in 2017 to be able to run on my server.

Availability is one of my main concerns. I want to be all the time up as I have websites that need to be online because I'm getting paid from them. Also google may not be happy if sites go down.


----------



## SpirosAnon (Feb 8, 2016)

The problems are practical like how I setup the jails and how in a jail I run a site with the webserver (which I would like to be nginx) - php - mysql database for each site independent(in a case of hack the other sites don't get hurt) etc etc

I'm planning of copying the hosting company's setup (like what mail servers uses etc) to be at a stable path for the beginning at least..


----------



## gkontos (Feb 8, 2016)

If availability is a major concern, then I would suggest that you have someone else do the DNS for you. For example, Cloudflare does that in their free plan. 
Regarding the setup, you should really go over the Handbook and start experimenting in a testing environment. Don't expect everything to work immediately and don't be afraid to break something in the demo environment. 
Then, you can always ask here for help if you can't find the answer to your problem.


----------



## SpirosAnon (Feb 8, 2016)

gkontos said:


> If availability is a major concern, then I would suggest that you have someone else do the DNS for you. For example, Cloudflare does that in their free plan.
> Regarding the setup, you should really go over the Handbook and start experimenting in a testing environment. Don't expect everything to work immediately and don't be afraid to break something in the demo environment.
> Then, you can always ask here for help if you can't find the answer to your problem.



Thank you for your kind suggestions. So I will stick to my registar(papaki  - serve's DNS for free). I don't expect everything to go as planned from the beginning.. But I want to first have a plan(an abstract one at least) of what I want my server to do and then build everything.

The greatest fear I have of course is the mail server. I am not concerned about the other services as I had some local FreeBSD servers lying in the breeze


----------

